# New To Forums + My H.O. Slot Car Track



## Born2rade (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone. My Name is Jeff Bonanno. Some of you may actually know me or have raced against me in the past when i used to race 1/24th scale Slot Cars. I'm From Florida and i used to race in national events, primarily when the "Parma Cup" was in action @ Ohio. 

But anyways my dad and i bought a H.O. slot car track a long time ago. It is a 21st century track. It is 6 lanes, 18 feet long by 6 feet wide. We cannot actually have races on it because the lap counter does not work. Also another issue with the track is that the railing is higher than it should be which creates cars such as the BSRT or any of the faster cars to actually drag on the railing. Other than those two issues the track works perfect especially for the older cars such as Fray Cars. I recently bought Marty's fray lot and will be enjoying it very much building many fray cars. 

Were not really into hosting any racing events at our track. If we ever got the lap counter fixed than it is defiantly a possibility having races on the track. But because of the high railing the only cars that could be raced without issues are Fray type cars.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Welcome*

Hello Jeff, welcome to Hobby Talk. :wave:

Nice looking track you have there. Too bad about the rails but that is easy to fix. Simply take a diamond hone and add Teflon wear bars to it. If you want 0.012" tall rails, have the Teflon bars 0.012" thick. It is just a matter of working your way around the track and honing the rails.


----------



## Born2rade (Mar 5, 2012)

Really? Is that all i really have to do. My dad and i thought that we basically have to accept the way it is lol. If that is all we would have to actually do than i will totally do it.....

Can some other people confirm about the railing fix? 
That is something i really want to fix lol


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Jeff, the rail fix is legit but it's always nice to get an assist from someone who has done it before. Maybe you can get hooked up with some Florida racers who can help you with the both your issues. That's way too nice of a track to let it go underutilized. There's a lot of classy racers in Florida who would probaby lend a hand. 

Great looking setup. Making it perfect should not be a big deal.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeff, what's the rail height on the track? Couldn't you guys just raise the tires sizes on your BSRT's or whatever else you're running so they don't drag?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what marty said. larger diameter tires raises height of entire car.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice track! Most cats that have been in the game for a while are not even at your level, track wise. I know most of the magnet racers in Florida and can shoot you their information.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I've already had a few exchanged messages with Jeff. I know we get his track up and running in tip top shape in no time.

I am curious how you go about getting Teflon bars the right precision thickness?

I've only run on one 21 century track before (lucky Bob's), if I remember correctly it had a a high down force or heavy rail? Is this common in 21st Century tracks? 

-Robbie


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad to see this thread. I am finding that traveling to Orlando or the eastern part of Florida for a day of slot car fun is just not happening, right now.

I am hoping we find there are several of us in the area, and we might want to have some informal get-togethers, at least. I am in Hudson, about three miles from where the Port Richey addresses take over along U.S. 19.

So, who is game?


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

SmittyinFLA said:


> Glad to see this thread. I am finding that traveling to Orlando or the eastern part of Florida for a day of slot car fun is just not happening, right now.
> 
> So, who is game?


Hey Smitty,

I do travel quite a bit for slot car fun.. There are a couple of groups that run in Central FL area, with some of the nicest and best slot car racers in the country. If the cost of travelling is a deterant.. your always welcome to ride with me. I live the north Tampa area about 15-20 minutes from Hudson. Your in luck though because some of the best tracks are in the Tampa area, also one in Lakeland. 

I am game! Hopefully we can meet up soon and get Jeff's track restored to tip-top shape.

-Robbie


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone have pic's of their rail hones.

I've glued feeler gauges to a knife sharpening stone years ago,and used it,but i'm curious about these teflon spacers too


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Crash & Burn*

Jeff,
Untill you get lap counter, run some crash & burn races. You may still run them after you get a lap counter. Go ten laps in each lane . First one crashes gets 1 point up to last one off gets 6 points , 1 per lane total points at end after running 6 lanes. Can be done with as many lanes as your runing. You may never buy a lap counter? 
Nice Track good luck
SJJ


----------



## Born2rade (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. The lap counter the track has is supposed to be triggered by the magnets of the cars but it does not work. Also about the railing the lane colors are about the same height as the railing on the track, on most spots. So perhaps lowering the railing might not be the best idea on this certain track, not sure yet.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

they are the FL HOPRA guys, I will PM you an PM address.

I think the fix is easy, you must have reed switchs, they are often hot glued in, you should be able to pop them out and put new ones in.

also check the wires to make sure none are lose


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*How to?*

Drill and tap the hone and screw Teflon, Delrin, polyethylene, polypropylene, styrene, etc. (insert polymer of choice) into the holes and adjust the 'bolts' to any height you want. Apply Loctite, thread locker or wicking super glue to the assembly. Start high and work your way down to the final rail height you want. Don't over do it by trying to get there in one step. Infinitely adjustable... :thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Proud 21st Century owner here...*

I have s/n 001 Six-Pak track from 21st Century. The final dressing I did on my rails was with a 6" dia grinding wheel - on its flat face. Using a circular motion, It covers all the rails at once and assurs they are all the same height. Easy does it. Remember, this is the final dressing of the rails. The weight of the grinding wheel alone is enough to do the job. Don't push down... Think: wax on - wax off. :dude:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Drill and tap a grindstone to install threaded teflon plugs,you sure about that Larry??


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Jeff;

Love your track! The last time I raced on a 21 Century track was when I lived in MI!

I'm the Director of Florida HOPRA, we have two more races this season. We would love to have you race with us. There is a race tomorrow on the 10th in Orlando and our season finale on the 7th of April in Melbourne. I would be glad to provide you with car(s). The next season starts in September. Visit our website at: www.flhopra.com, email me at: [email protected], or call me at 407-498-0297. Hope to talk to you soon.'

Leo Belleville


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*From my previous post...*



Hornet said:


> Drill and tap a grindstone to install threaded teflon plugs,you sure about that Larry??


I said to drill and tap the diamond hone, not a grind stone. :freak:

The grind stone is the final step and is used as-is. No drilling and tapping required. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm in the midst of doing my rails,would you have any pic's Larry.

I'm using a mill spec bastard file,cut into pieces,with feeler guages glued to it,so you're idea sounds intriguing,
I follow up with my old feeler guage equipped sharpening stone,so cutting some of the work out is what i'd like to do


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

What's up with the lap counter? Who's is it (i.e. Trakmate, Slottrack, other) and what isn't going on?


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

finally movin to fl,cant wait to race somewhere else besides ny


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jtslot said:


> finally movin to fl,cant wait to race somewhere else besides ny


Wow, you don't say John. I hope its what makes you guys happy. Sad to see you go tho.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

yea got a job offer i could not refuse,but i will miss all you guys


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

jtslot said:


> yea got a job offer i could not refuse,but i will miss all you guys


Where in FLA are you going to be located?

-Robbie


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*File this under...*



Hornet said:


> I'm using a mill spec bastard file,cut into pieces,with feeler guages glued to it,so you're idea sounds intriguing,
> I follow up with my old feeler guage equipped sharpening stone,so cutting some of the work out is what i'd like to do


I would expect less work with the mill spec bastard file than with a diamond hone. The file is the more aggressive tool. The advantage of the hone is in the surface finish left on the rails. The file can leave a burr on the edge of the rail. I have seen cut fingers from a sharp edge of a rail. (Not to mention the really nice chunks that a burr can take out of a composite tire.  ) That was the reason I did the circular motion with the grinding stone - to be sure that no edges were left unattended.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I have seen cut fingers from a sharp edge of a rail.


That does not bother them tough backwoods canucks! Heck Hornet still get axe cuts from fighting ******


----------

